# Good article in the Chronicle today



## david (Jul 20, 2004)

There is a good article in the Houston Chronicle today about Jeremy Ebert and Captain Jacob Reaves.


----------



## Brent (May 26, 2004)

So that's what it is now, the "Tarpon *Band*"....:smile:


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Brent said:


> So that's what it is now, the "Tarpon *Band*"....:smile:


What? Dunno exactly what that meant?

We went fishing and had a great time...Shannon, Jeremy and Myself...I think Shannon wrote a great story on Texas Tarpon Fishing...As Gary P. Nunn said, "Trying to put myself back in that place..." I think Shannon really did a great job of describing every little thing a Texas Tarpon Fisherman is fishing for...


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*"Pure Vida"*

That article was so well written. I can't think of anything more pure than a couple of good friends (that have spent years honing their skills) in the middle of a large school of tarpon finding a way to make them bite. Just listening to Jacob talk about how his knees still get weak while in hot pursuit of tarpon is pretty cool. He says "a marlin bite is good but tarpon are better"!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Well said. I also read the article. Fine to know Capt Reaves and adhere to his knowledge. I do not know of his buddy, but I look forward to it.



jakers said:


> That article was so well written. I can't think of anything more pure than a couple of good friends (that have spent years honing their skills) in the middle of a large school of tarpon finding a way to make them bite. Just listening to Jacob talk about how his knees still get weak while in hot pursuit of tarpon is pretty cool. He says "a marlin bite is good but tarpon are better"!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

If you liked Shannon's article, send a letter to the Chronicle, 
to the sports editor. The Chronicle has been cutting back,
and we wouldn't want them to drop outdoors coverage, 
would we? They have some serious talent with Shannon, and
they should be reminded of that. He's as good as gold.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

*Article in The Chronicle*

Was down on the island this morning. The fishing pier where he caught the state record is gone. Will be a long time before we have another record from there.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Which island, pier and record?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Which island, pier and record?


Galveston Island, Beachfront Pier, 211 lb. Tarpon record. Although, I know of 3 tarpon over 220 caught in the last 15 yrs. that were not killed.


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Who caught the other 3 and how do you know that they were over 220 Pounds?



Wading Mark said:


> Galveston Island, Beachfront Pier, 211 lb. Tarpon record. Although, I know of 3 tarpon over 220 caught in the last 15 yrs. that were not killed.


----------



## Tarponfisher (Oct 18, 2005)

anybody can say they they caught tarpon over a 220, but without pictures it's a bull!


----------

